# The most beautiful Asian women mog white women



## Deleted member 13511 (Apr 13, 2021)

Show me one white woman who mogs "noodlewhores". I dare you.


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Apr 13, 2021)

based


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Apr 13, 2021)

FUCKIN LOL


----------



## Bitch (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 13, 2021)

yolojetrollo said:


> View attachment 1088304
> View attachment 1088305
> View attachment 1088306
> View attachment 1088307


4 PSL


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Apr 13, 2021)

one white woman


----------



## Bitch (Apr 13, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> 4 PSL


_That’s right even 4 PSL white girls mog that chink_


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 13, 2021)

yolojetrollo said:


> _That’s right even 4 PSL white girls mog that chink_


asian girls would be more attractive to you if u lived in Asia for a while tbh


----------



## cartr (Apr 13, 2021)

mogged


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Apr 13, 2021)

cartr said:


> mogged


overrated


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 13, 2021)

cartr said:


> mogged


4 PSL


----------



## Copeful (Apr 13, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> View attachment 1088317
> View attachment 1088318
> View attachment 1088319
> View attachment 1088320
> ...


stop self hating chang


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 13, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> View attachment 1088317
> View attachment 1088318
> View attachment 1088319
> View attachment 1088320
> ...


Basic


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Apr 13, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> FUCKIN LOL
> 
> View attachment 1088303



She's not even White


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Apr 13, 2021)

GucciBananaBrick said:


> View attachment 1088310
> 
> one white woman



The saddest part about White women is you can always see how ugly the attractive ones will become. You can tell this girl was probably a stunner in her day.


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Apr 13, 2021)

yolojetrollo said:


> View attachment 1088304
> View attachment 1088305
> View attachment 1088306
> View attachment 1088307



View attachment 1088317
View attachment 1088318
View attachment 1088319
View attachment 1088320
View attachment 1088321
View attachment 1088322



Notice how they choose the most ethnic looking White women possible, there's almost no English or American girls here because everyone knows they're hideous slags who can't compete on femininity


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Apr 13, 2021)

cartr said:


> mogged



She doesn't even look White in this picture either, jfl


----------



## cartr (Apr 13, 2021)

first foid without makeup jfl


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Apr 13, 2021)

dudes just aren’t ready to admit asian women can be and are beautiful


----------



## Merćer (Apr 13, 2021)

This hapa with god tier harmony fogs many of the white girls posted above imo.


----------



## Bitch (Apr 13, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> asian girls would be more attractive to you if u lived in Asia for a while tbh


_Flat maxilla, flat ass, flat tits, black eyes, black hair. Zero sex appeal to me, other than the fact that some look “cute”._



Callooh_Calais said:


> The saddest part about White women is you can always see how ugly the attractive ones will become. You can tell this girl was probably a stunner in her day.


_Still would, probably has a better body than 80 % of asian girls_



Callooh_Calais said:


> She doesn't even look White in this picture either, jfl


_So tanned = not white? just fucking loool_


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 13, 2021)

Merćer said:


> This hapa with god tier harmony fogs many of the white girls posted above imo.
> View attachment 1088333


That’s going in my folder


----------



## cartr (Apr 13, 2021)

only low t find these girls attractive, zero body and makeupfraud


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Apr 13, 2021)

cartr said:


> only low t find these girls attractive, zero body and makeupfraud


what an irony


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Apr 13, 2021)

Asian women are hideous tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Apr 13, 2021)

Eva Cudmore fogs all obv


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 13, 2021)

@GigaChang u are very white worshipping for an ethnic


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 13, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> @GigaChang u are very white worshipping for an ethnic


problem? mind your own business gook


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Apr 13, 2021)

I agree but these are bad examples tbh. Tzuyu is the only one out of these 4 that genuinely looks good and didnt surgerymaxx too hard. Still she is pretty recessed from the side


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Apr 13, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> @GigaChang u are very white worshipping for an ethnic



Go to a country like Cambodia, you'll literally have dudes everywhere hinting to you that they want you to fuck their girlfriends or wives just because you are tall and blue-eyed, most of them are more pro-White than White countries


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Apr 13, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> I agree but these are bad examples tbh. Tzuyu is the only one out of these 4 that genuinely looks good and didnt surgerymaxx too hard. Still she is pretty recessed from the side
> View attachment 1088347
> View attachment 1088348


Every White celebrity you see has surgerymaxxed far more than any Asian celebrity you can think of.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 13, 2021)

yolojetrollo said:


> _Flat maxilla, flat ass, flat tits, black eyes, black hair. Zero sex appeal to me, other than the fact that some look “cute”.
> 
> 
> Still would, probably has a better body than 80 % of asian girls
> ...


Racist and narrow minded


----------



## Gargantuan (Apr 13, 2021)

nurtureiseverything said:


> dudes just aren’t ready to admit asian women can be and are beautiful


Every race has beautiful women (apart from maybe abos, lol)

But white stacys > Asian stacys if we're being honest

And I dont even think those Asian women you posted are Asian stacys tbh, there are far better looking Asian women than them, I think.


----------



## Blue (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Apr 13, 2021)

Callooh_Calais said:


> Every White celebrity you see has surgerymaxxed far more than any Asian celebrity you can think of.







tbh


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Apr 13, 2021)

FLATFACES SUB INSECT LOOKS, APE BODY PROPORTIONS VERMIN TAILS






REPORTING EVERY NOODLEWHORE ENTHUSIAST


----------



## Bitch (Apr 13, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Racist and narrow minded


_There are good looking asian women, I’m not saying there aren’t any but they are much rarer than attractive white girls_


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Apr 13, 2021)

yolojetrollo said:


> _There are good looking asian women, I’m not saying there aren’t any but they are much rarer than attractive white girls_


7+psl asian foids are rare but when they exist they're neotenous, feminine, exotic, youthful gigafoggers


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 13, 2021)

yolojetrollo said:


> _There are good looking asian women, I’m not saying there aren’t any but they are much rarer than attractive white girls_


Yes asian women can be attractive that’s what I meant especially if u get used to their features so they don’t look alien


----------



## Fath0039 (Apr 13, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> Show me one white woman who mogs "noodlewhores". I dare you.


Moged by tao okamoto


----------



## StrangerDanger (Apr 13, 2021)

Blue said:


> View attachment 1088357


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 13, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1088395


She mogs him in terms of smv


----------



## Blue (Apr 13, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1088395


----------



## Marsiere214 (Apr 13, 2021)

Indeed


----------



## Deleted member 12827 (Apr 13, 2021)

What's with all the gook worship and racebait recently?


----------



## eyelidcel (Apr 13, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> Every race has beautiful women (apart from maybe abos, lol)
> 
> But white stacys > Asian stacys if we're being honest
> 
> And I dont even think those Asian women you posted are Asian stacys tbh, there are far better looking Asian women than them, I think.


one day there will be an abo stacy. one day


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 13, 2021)

Blue said:


> View attachment 1088405


Both have the same smv


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 13, 2021)

Often hottest white women have higher peak sex appeal than Asian women, but some Asian women are good candidates for LTR.


----------



## MadVisionary (Apr 13, 2021)

Based


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 13, 2021)

.


----------



## Adriana Lima (Apr 13, 2021)

reminder asians are hardwired to be attracted to childlike features


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 13, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> She mogs him in terms of smv


Whos she


----------



## StrangerDanger (Apr 13, 2021)

Toska said:


> the girls you posted look disgusting, this is an example of an asian woman that fogs white
> 
> this girl never had plastic surgery either



wow she has very good growth for being east-asian, never seen a white projected nose like that on one before


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 13, 2021)

looksmax.me said:


> What's with all the gook worship and racebait recently?


Chinese propaganda? Lol


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 13, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> asian girls would be more attractive to you if u lived in Asia for a while tbh


No, your standards just simply change. Some Asian girls you might have thought were pretty before start to look a little more ugly. So it's actually the opposite.

Then again that's just me. I've always liked gooks the most.


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 13, 2021)

Callooh_Calais said:


> Go to a country like Cambodia, you'll literally have dudes everywhere hinting to you that they want you to fuck their girlfriends or wives just because you are tall and blue-eyed, most of them are more pro-White than White countries


Are you crazy? Most locals in Cambodia hate barangs.


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Apr 13, 2021)

Asian girls generally age better and mog in neoteny and feminility because of cultural softmaxxing, but facially and body wise they generally lack dimorphism and bones.

I like them but tbh I being on PSL made me prefer white girls more.


----------



## Deleted member 3771 (Apr 13, 2021)

I dont think you made enough asian girl thread in a day and you just joined yesterday


----------



## john2 (Apr 13, 2021)

Imagine thinking a gook can mog a Caucasoid jfl. Not being racist, but white women have better maxillas.


----------



## disillusioned (Apr 15, 2021)

I genuinely don't like any of the women in the OP.


----------



## datboijj (Apr 15, 2021)

yolojetrollo said:


> View attachment 1088304
> View attachment 1088305
> View attachment 1088306
> View attachment 1088307


you consider taylor hill as white? 
LMAOOOO


----------



## Bitch (Apr 15, 2021)

datboijj said:


> you consider taylor hill as white?
> LMAOOOO


_My mistake, she's definitely black_


----------



## datboijj (Apr 15, 2021)

yolojetrollo said:


> _My mistake, she's definitely black_


----------



## Bitch (Apr 15, 2021)

datboijj said:


> View attachment 1092786


_Notice how she has green eyes? Another fucking autist that thinks tanned white people are ethnics. Lightning also has a big influence here. Just rope with this type of IQ. 




_


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Apr 15, 2021)

1000 pounds of makeup


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (May 20, 2021)

disillusioned said:


> I genuinely don't like any of the women in the OP.


Bit of a late reply but how about them? It's fine if you say no because that's just less competition for me.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (May 20, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> Show me one white woman who mogs "noodlewhores". I dare you.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (May 20, 2021)

FedEx said:


> based


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (May 20, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> Bit of a late reply but how about them? It's fine if you say no because that's just less competition for me.
> View attachment 1143299
> View attachment 1143303
> View attachment 1143304
> ...


only good one is her


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (May 20, 2021)

Newone said:


> only good one is her
> View attachment 1143319


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (May 20, 2021)

i agree


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (May 20, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


>



wtf is this

dude asian woman all look the same + and the girls you posted are barely 5psl


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (May 20, 2021)

Newone said:


> wtf is this
> 
> dude asian woman all look the same + and the girls you posted are barely 5psl


It's okay if they all look the same because they all look good


----------



## disillusioned (May 20, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> Bit of a late reply but how about them? It's fine if you say no because that's just less competition for me.
> View attachment 1143299
> View attachment 1143303
> View attachment 1143304
> ...


Only one I like is the second on the left.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (May 20, 2021)




----------

